# Hi from NZ



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi fellow boarders,
I am from NZ, and mainly ride the North Island (it's summer at the moment here though :thumbsdown: ) or the local indoor place that we have here in Auckland and have been riding for the last 5 years. I rideg all types of snow but mainly stick to the groomers/slight off trail (when the conditions allow) and don't really go in the park (rails ooooh, scary).

I like style, non-prejudiced skiers, non wack/negative people, summer tree shaded bush walks and dislike old folks that think they have more entitlement to ride due to having riden on hill for years, arrogant or stressed out mofo's and my board getting ski poled in the lift line. I am however a fan of kooks as they usually are damned interesting.

see you in the forum...


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome, im in the same boat, Ruapehu aucklander here aswell


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi guys,
I live in Melbourne and planning a big trip down to NZ this winter. I was thinking Queenstown would be nice for me as I would like to have a wide selection of resorts and relaxed snowboarding atmosphere. By relaxed I mean no queues and wide&long tracks. I am a newbie and would appreciate any recommendation, cheers. 

Btw what is superpass and is it worth?

thx in advance


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Ruapehu killer, live in taupo . Have been doing free-style competitions on skis for 4-5 years, getting sick of it losing the love and the touch just started snowboarding last season i love it. It's like the same determination or goals i had when i first started skiing. And yes i've bought my very first setup (present for passing ncea) Anyway enough about that

I can't help with anything in the s.i. 

Would be cool to meet up with other boarders as i don't know many others just free style skiiers :laugh:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome!

brakh; as a newbie i would advise you give cadrona a try as they have some very nice wide open beginner/intermediate slopes. I don't know anything about the superpass though im sorry as the only pass i tend to buy is the earlybird student season pass at ruapehu.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you nzboardlife, I will check the place.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Welcome!
> 
> brakh; as a newbie i would advise you give cadrona a try as they have some very nice wide open beginner/intermediate slopes. I don't know anything about the superpass though im sorry as the only pass i tend to buy is the earlybird student season pass at ruapehu.



Did you get the Snovember pass nzboardlife? $350...can't go wrong, just waiting for mine to be finally sent...hope they weren't keeping the records of whose paid in the Knoll Ridge Cafe...

BRAKH - there is a chill pass which lets you into most South Island club fields -Porters, Hanmer Springs, Broken River, Craigieburn Valley, Temple Basin, Mt Olympus, Fox Peak, Mt Cheeseman, Mt Dobson, Roundhill, Mt Lyford, Ohau and can be found on http://www.chillout.co.nz/home.asp. 

There is also a NZ Superpass that can be found on NZ Super Pass and lets you into Mt Hutt, The Remarkables, Coronet Peak, Treblecone and SNOWPark. Hope that helps.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Nah i had uni exams then and i totally blanked, but im pretty sure a student earlybird is $350 anyway so no biggy.



on a side note, lets hope everythings working at the top of the waterfall chair... would suck if theres been any major damage caused to the chairlift building in the fire.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks fattrav for the good advice.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> on a side note, lets hope everythings working at the top of the waterfall chair... would suck if theres been any major damage caused to the chairlift building in the fire.



Apparently the waterfall chair is sweet and if anything, the roofing panels for a bit of a singe. She'll be operating.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

I usually climb the summit to get over to turoa then climb back over or crash at haydens place, has a house on the mt


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

And, after a bit of time off, I believe I am back.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Just in time for the season!

Welcome back!!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Start your snow dance...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Hadn't even thought of that, but, correct.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Manicmouse said:


> Start your snow dance...


My snow dance this year will be squats. To get my legs ready for the Whakapapa bullet proof & slush.


----------

